# any hawgs on big lazer wma



## GaBoyMaconCounty (Apr 18, 2011)

we are planning a camping trip to big lazer wma in the near future and i was wondering if anyone knew if their are any hawgs in the area and if so where should i start looking


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 19, 2011)

Probably not. If there are, it will be very few.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Apr 26, 2011)

My camp is just down the road on Po Biddy and I stoped there one day to check it out and they have a skinning shack there on the main road just passed the entrance to the lake. Anyways there were some peices of hog skull there on a table and it seems there was a warning of some kind about hogs. I would start by the river that borders the place but with all the rain as of late they might be in all drainages off the hills too. Good luck.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 26, 2011)

I dont know anything about big lazer, but you do know wma hunting is restricted to typical small and large game animal seasons, right ?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Apr 27, 2011)

I was also wondering about that but didnt want to sound like a fool for not knowing.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 27, 2011)

I hunted 4 quota deer hunts there. Never saw a hog. 

Funny Ruger, I traded a Ruger M77 for one of my dogs... His name is Ruger... and he kills more hogs than my M77 did!


----------



## GaBoyMaconCounty (Apr 28, 2011)

i've already called the regional office about hunting hogs on a WMA and i was told you can hunt them year round just if anything is in season other than hogs then you can only use weapons legal for what is in season like right now you can only use weapons legal for turkey on a WMA


----------



## Milkman (Apr 28, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I dont know anything about big lazer, but you do know wma hunting is restricted to typical small and large game animal seasons, right ?





GaBoyMaconCounty said:


> i've already called the regional office about hunting hogs on a WMA and i was told you can hunt them year round just if anything is in season other than hogs then you can only use weapons legal for what is in season like right now you can only use weapons legal for turkey on a WMA





I would verify that again if I were you.

Unless regulations have changed you can only hunt any WMA on the published dates it is open for game animals. I have not heard of any WMA that is open year round for hunting. 
Fishing, camping, horse riding, etc are year round at some WMAs.


----------



## win280 (Apr 28, 2011)

There has been an occassional sighting of a hog over the last few years.
I don't know of any hogs that have been killed on the WMA.


----------



## RGRToon (Jul 16, 2011)

I've quota hunted there three times and never saw any pig sign.


----------

